# Preparing for the Post-Frontal Frenzy at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
October 24, 2019*






​
*5th Annual Freeze Out Fishing Tournament​*_Bay Flats Lodge is Announced as 2020 Title Sponsor​_As part-time residents of Port Oâ€™Connor, and as hosts of the Annual Freeze Out Fishing Tournament, Lance Abel and his wife believe strongly in helping the local community. Their efforts the past four years surrounding this annual fishing event have allowed donations to be provided to the Port Oâ€™Connor Elementary School in excess of $13,000. They anticipate continued support for this yearâ€™s tournament, and they thank all those who have supported the event in the past. Your support has been greatly appreciated!

The upcoming 5th Annual Freeze Out Fishing Tournament will begin at 5:00PM on January 10, 2020, at the Port Oâ€™Connor Community Center. And as hosts of this annual and charitable event, Lance and his wife are pleased to announce that the 2020 Title Sponsor will be Bay Flats Lodge! Once again, thank you to Bay Flats Lodge owners, Chris and Deb Martin, for your continued support! You can visit *www.bayflatslodge.com* for all your fishing, hunting and corporate outing and entertainment needs. We look forward to seeing everyone at this yearâ€™s event!

*From the Guides​**Capt. Steve Boldt* â€" Sunday brought a bright sunrise, clear skies, and some relaxing fishing time for todayâ€™s party of two. These two spent the morning catching all their reds, a trout, and several black drum. The only thing missing was a flounder, but weâ€™ll save that for next time!






​
*Capt. Cooper Hartmann* â€" First thoughts on Friday had me thinking we may be in for a slower bite, that didnâ€™t turn out to be the case. Todayâ€™s party hung in there to recognize their full-limit of redfish. Way to go guys!

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* â€" â€œThe Hunt for Reds in Octoberâ€ isnâ€™t just a coastal theory or fishermanâ€™s dream, itâ€™s truly a reality, and weâ€™re right in the middle of it all here along the shores of San Antonio Bay. Bull red tides of October have supplied us with water in areas we sometimes donâ€™t find a lot of water, and the reds have taken advantage of every minute of it!

*Capt. Doug Russell* â€" My guests on Saturday prospered greatly! Recently, weâ€™ve been catching a lot more redfish than trout, but that wasnâ€™t the case today. My crew stuck it to the trout today, with a full-limit that consisted of a couple of fish that were really nice trout. They added a couple big reds to the mix just so the trout wouldnâ€™t get lonely!






​
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* â€" Saturdayâ€™s dawn presented us with calm winds, and the only clouds present in the sky were those that happened to be bunched low along the horizon. I always like to have at least a little wind movement when fishing, so I was a bit nervous as we headed out across the bay of glass. As it turned out, I was worried for no reason. My guests spent their morning putting a whoopinâ€™ on the fish! They concluded their trip with a limit of reds, a couple really nice trout, and a small mess of black drum. I think everyone had a good time today, at least I know I did!

*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt *â€" We have been very fortunate this month in being able to focus on great redfish action for the majority of our guests, and Wednesday of this week was no exception. The wind laid, the tide was high, the bait was abundant, and todayâ€™s guests spent a great deal of time handling a multitude of hookups. Nice job guys!

*Capt. Jeremy McClelland* â€" Weâ€™ve experienced some rather favorable fishing this month, and Wednesdayâ€™s guests got in on some big pulls. The October redfish bite has been very good to us, and it should continue as long as we keep experiencing tides as high as they have been lately. Free up a day, or two, on your schedule to come on down and get a piece of the action!






​
*Capt. Garrett Wygrys* â€" When we left the boathouse Friday, I thought we were in for a Ho-Hum day. The sky was overcast, and it looked like a morning that should have been about 30-degrees, but it wasnâ€™t (thank goodness)! The fish were bitinâ€™, and the guests fishing with me were ready to rock. And thatâ€™s exactly what they did the rest of the morning. They finished up quite well for the day! My hatâ€™s off to you, fellas!

*Capt. Todd Jones* â€" One definite â€œstud worthyâ€ picture for Wednesday. Late in the day, Justin hauled in a real stud, at 28-inches and 9-lbs. on the Boga. Fish flurries in the morning and after lunch stacked up a nice box for the guys. This is always a fun group to fish with!






​
*Capt. Heath Borchert* â€" Saturday was another good morning out of the Lodge chasing redfish in the back country. My two guests made quick work of getting their reds, but the trout bite just didnâ€™t happen for us today.

*Capt. Rudy Briseno* â€" Tuesday brought us wind, but it didnâ€™t seem to have any lasting effect on the fish. My three guests experienced some solid catching, to include their redfish limit plus one â€œBigâ€, and some black drum for extra measure.

_Contact Us Today to Reserve Your Dates​_*2019-20 Winter Fishing Special​**(888) 677-4868​*Bay Flats Lodge is offering special pricing to make your next corporate trip even easier during December and January. So, take advantage of great pricing, warm fires and cold air to make your next family or corporate event something special.






​
The following conditions apply to the 2019-20 Winter Fishing Special:
â€¢	Live bait and Texas Hotel Tax costs not included.
â€¢	When rescheduling due to bad weather, we will allow you to reschedule your trip any time within the following 12-months.
â€¢	If you reschedule for any reason other than bad weather, you will be required to reschedule your trip for the period of Dec. 2020 thru Jan. 2021.

*Equipment:*
â€¢	Simms Chest-Wader Rentals + Boots are $35/day
â€¢	Simms Wading Boot Rentals (Boots Only) is $20/day
â€¢	If you plan to wade fish, please bring your own rods & reels. Rod and reel rental is $30 per day (we supply rods & reels when fishing from the boat).

*Post-Frontal Frenzy​*We got our first true look at fall weather as we went in to the Columbus Day weekend. North and northwest winds gusted to 40+mph, and bay waters all of sudden looked like the Gulf of Mexico during a hurricane. Temperatures along the coast fell into the 70â€™s, and everyone strapped in to ride it out until it had passed. There was still a lot of wind the first morning after the front, which it kept a lot of anglers off the water until winds dropped below 20mph later that afternoon. Those who managed some fishing time that afternoon recognized a fairly consistent trout and redfish bite while offering live shrimp under a popping cork, with sub-surface artificial baits also providing some action.

The second morning after the front furnished anglers with northeast winds at about 11mph, so a lot more water was suddenly accessible to anglers wanting in on the quick post-frontal action. Protected shorelines held clean water, and recent coastal flooding conditions helped provide workable water levels in places that are typically drained as a result of strong northerly winds. 
Later that afternoon, winds slowly began swinging around to a southeasterly direction, and bait along those previously protected shorelines were now being driven tight against the bank. As a result, the trout and redfish were stacked along windward shorelines in numbers, providing anglers who were in the right place at the right time an epic fishing experience.

The third morning following the front yielded absolutely no wind at all. Temperatures rose back into the mid-80â€™s, and skies cleared. Many flocks of birds were found working across the bay that allowed anglers some steady action with undersize trout. Back lake areas produced some great redfish, and open-water shell was once again accessible for some good trout fishing. Third-day weather conditions proved to be favorable for just about any style of fishing imaginable, with good results in almost all instances.

Hold this discussion close to heart as we approach this last weekend of October, because weâ€™re about to experience mirror-image conditions to that of Columbus Day weekend. The three day post-frontal model weâ€™ve reviewed here is symbolic of the pattern we can expect for the next couple months along our Texas coast. Aside from the fact that this is a very comfortable time of the year for fishing, itâ€™s typically very productive, as well, and allows anglers to practice whatever style of fishing they prefer with a lot of success. Have fun everyone, and be safe out there!

*Weâ€™re Now Accepting Applications for Full-Time Fishing Guides​*





​
*APPLY HERE​*
Do you have all required Federal and State credentials, and are they all current and up to date?
- USCG OUPV (6-Pack) License
- American Red Cross First-Aid and CPR Card
- Active Membership/Participant in Random Drug and Alcohol Testing Program 
Management System or Consortium Program
- USCG Medical Certificate
- TP&WD Guide License
- Texas Saltwater Fishing License
- TWIC Card - Does NOT need to be current, but must have one.

You must also possess the following:
-	Good communication skills.
-	A strong work ethic.
-	A positive and service-oriented attitude.
-	Self-motivation.
-	A willingness and ability to work with people (customers).
-	Extraordinary good manners and an ability to be courteous at all times.
-	Ability to maintain a clean, neat appearance at all times.

*APPLY HERE*

*To arrange a meeting, please call TJ Christensen at (361) 746-0248*​
*Dockside with Randy Brown​*_BFL Manager_​_​_*The Downside of Competition* - There are things in life that block joy, and I would put competition in that category. Competition has its good side, but too often competition leads to bad endings. When competition demeans others, that's a problem. When competition turns to greed, that's a problem. And when competition messes up our priority, thatâ€™s a problem.

One of the places competition problems can be seen is on a boat. If the overriding purpose of the boat is to catch more and bigger fish than the other boats, the joy of fishing can be lost. In the rush of competition, our priorities get arranged in such a way we miss out on all the best parts of the activity. Things like enjoying the beauty of nature, the warmth of camaraderie, and the simple joy of a fish tugging on the line are all sacrificed for the sake of competition.

Competition doesnâ€™t have to have this effect on us. Tournaments have competition built into them and that is not a bad thing, but I would suggest the tournament fisherman who puts other things ahead of winning might be the true winner, no matter what place they take. The joy of fishing is not found in catching bigger and more fish, but rather in the experience fishing provides. Time outdoors, time with friends, and time away from the normal stresses of life is what fishing provides, no matter the catch. And there is no reason to allow competition to steal this from us.

So, the next time youâ€™re on the boat try to focus more on the important things, and a less on the fish. See if a little less competition doesnâ€™t produce a lot more joy!

*What Our Recent Guests Are Saying​*_Great food and very friendly staff! Capt. Perry Rankin was very patient, knowledgeable, and is one of the best guides I have ever gotten to fish with. Thank you for a great memory and a great time with you all! - *Jeremy G. 10/23/19*

Staff were very friendly and willing to help anytime. Capt. Jeremy McClelland was awesome - he put us on the fish! He had nice equipment, and he was very knowledgeable about the area. Dinner was by far my favorite part of the food, and I was very impressed with the grounds and the lodging - everything was very well kept! - *Jake M. 10/23/19*

Capt. Cooper Hartmann was fabulous! - *Carl. C. 10/21/19*

The staff were very friendly and attentive! Capt. Perry Rankin is a great guide, and he is very professional! The quail legs were outstanding! - *Andy L. 10/21/19*

Capt. Kevin Matula was first-class! He never sat down the entire time on three trips with my group. He has a great personality, and a fantastic work ethic that is very uncommon. We will book him every time we come from now on. The food and the staff were fabulous! We all bought t-sheets and sunglasses, and we all had a blast! - *Carter O. 10/20/19*

A great day on the water and fun for everyone! The pork chop was amazing - great flavor and very moist. Everything was perfect! - *Charlie J. 10/18/19*_

*Seven-Day Weather Forecast​**Thursday 40 % Precip.*
Partly cloudy with afternoon showers or thunderstorms. High 81F. Winds ESE at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Friday 40 % Precip.*
Windy. Showers early with clearing later in the day. High 62F. Winds NNW at 25 to 35 mph. Chance of rain 40%. Winds could occasionally gust over 50 mph.
*Saturday 10 % Precip.*
Sunny. High 71F. Winds NW at 15 to 25 mph.
*Sunday 0 % Precip.*
A mainly sunny sky. High around 75F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph.
*Monday 0 % Precip.*
A few clouds from time to time. High 77F. Winds ENE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip.*
Partly cloudy skies. High 74F. Winds NE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Wednesday 40 % Precip.*
Rain showers in the morning, then partly cloudy and windy in the afternoon. High 66F. Winds N at 20 to 30 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 80.0 degrees
Seadrift 79.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 81.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle






​


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Cooler weather "Game Changer"*


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Photos and more*

Share your photos with your love ones, clients, friends, employees, team and choose from thousands of desktop, wall and other products.

https://bayflatslodge.smugmug.com/October-2019/October-23-2019/i-CrmwVST/A


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Cold Weather*

5 Tips for Successful Fishing in Cold Weather. Our customers woke up to 42-degree weather Saturday but they didn't keep them from going fishing.

1. Eat a large breakfast.
2. Layer up your clothing.
3. Cover the crown of your head.
4. Glove up. 
5. Cover that face.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

www.BayFlatsLodge.com


----------

